# Lysimachia nummularia



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone used creeping Jenny purchased from the garden center, in their aquarium? I'd like to try this.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I purchased Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea' a few weeks back but unfortunately there isn't enough to give you a cutting yet. I also have it growing terrestrially in my backyard but I believe it to be the green variety. Most likely the golden variety needs more light than the green.

Here's some good info

http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200012/msg00314.html
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Lysimachia_nummularia_1.php


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome articles, thanks for directing me! You know when Vandermeer's gets their plants in, I'll be perusing their aquatics section!

- t.


----------

